# Route Suggestions



## pmowen (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum.  I've done some regular backpacking in my younger years and about 2 trips a year since then.  Since moving to MA I've done alot less simply because of time constraints and being away from friends I used to go with.  I've decided I'd like to take my girlfriend on her first overnight.  We've done some day trips and she's really enjoyed it.  I'd like to take her on a 1 or 2 night trip with not too much elevation change.  It would be nice if we could sleep somewhere near a place to swim and have a hike with nice views.  I live in Boston, and am willing to drive 4 or 5 hours from here.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a route?


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd suggest something involving Stratton Pond in So VT. The GMC has a nice shelter at the pond, and there are also tent sites if thats what you're looking for. I don't have my maps with me at the moment so I'm not sure on the details, but it seems to fit your needs.


----------

